# looking for sub north side of chicago



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

we are looking for a sub for the north side of chicago we had a guy but he is not working out i guess the guy doesnt like getting up at 3am also must have a vbox spreader i was paying him $70 hour cash let me know if anyone wants to jump on or knows anyone


----------



## TurboNikko (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking for work. Please call me. Nick 708-932-0797


----------



## Nickdubya (Sep 11, 2008)

snowguys;921655 said:


> we are looking for a sub for the north side of chicago we had a guy but he is not working out i guess the guy doesnt like getting up at 3am also must have a vbox spreader i was paying him $70 hour cash let me know if anyone wants to jump on or knows anyone


We have trucks available already on routes in chicago. Call us 312-301-8030


----------



## triplaz (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm looking for work. I have a truck with plow, don't have the spreader yet, but I can get it fast if you give me the job. 4 years of experience.
Please call me: 630-362-6244


----------



## PlowerRanger (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm looking for work have no problem with waking up at 3am. I have a ford Ranger with 7 foot plow. 

Call me @ 630-200-5877 

Art


----------



## coalaf150 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi!!! my name is Pawel I'm looking for job, I don;t have problem with walk up 3am, i have full insurance, ford f150 with new 7,5feet plow blizard and i can bay salt spreader, pleas cell my any time 773 240 4768


----------

